# Two Bridges Sand Dredging-Friday



## powshots970 (Sep 27, 2010)

Bummer!! Less useable space at an already overcrowded ramp seems like it will only create more issues, delays and ramp rage. I have not had to put my vehicle in 4 wheel drive in the 20 or so times that I've used the ramp this year and have not been stuck. Any plans on a redesign now that we can see how many users there were this year. Way more than last year and I can only assume there will be more and more every year. The ramp and staging area simply is not adequate. Thanks.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Guess ya can't please all the people all the time.


----------



## earnyourturn (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Eagle County for keeping the access open and maintained. It is a zoo there and I would appreciate a bit more candor and control from those that overindulge. I pulled out awhile back and some dude was passed out on the boat ramp with a bottle of Jack in his hand. I took his picture and just laughed but he almost got ran over by a few trailers. Lets keep it under control out there and on the ramps and respect what Eagle County has done with the river. I was Routt County would step up and provide some more access to the Yampa.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Is there any thought to putting another ramp somewhere between 2 Bridges and Catamount? This might relieve some pressure at 2 Bridges and make a nice day trip from Rancho or State Bridge. Right now I think there is about 10 miles without any kind of public access.


----------



## highcountrypanic (Jun 11, 2014)

I saw a big truck almost get stuck pulling out yesterday. It is thick sediment/ sand. Thanks for not neglecting the importance of the upkeep of these ramps. I have mixed feelings of adding a ramp between bridges and cat.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, I knew there would be some grumbling about removing the sand, but we've had several vehicles get stuck, which is unacceptable and creates havoc with other users, outfitters, etc. 

Eagle County Open Space has looked at land between Two Bridges and Catamount, even spoken with a couple of landowners, but nothing has materialized. Frankly the presence of an active railroad seriously compromises the feasibility of new access in this stretch of the river. Most private landowners have rights to cross the tracks using a "Ranch Crossing Easement". However, if Eagle County acquires the land the access must be converted to a "Public Crossing" through the Public Utilities Commission. The regulatory, safety and financial implications associated with this are nearly impossible to overcome, regardless of our good intentions. 

So there wont likely be any new acquisitions between Two Bridges and Catamount.


----------

